# A new Greek word every day



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

First Word.

Kalimera = Good morning


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Parakalo = Please . Also used for don't mention it/you're welcome


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

my OH used to live on Corfu in his 20's just before we met


he can't remember much Greek now except cheesy chat-up lines - although I suspect he knows more Greek than Spanish


one word I remember

Kalispera - good evening/night


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> my OH used to live on Corfu in his 20's just before we met
> 
> 
> he can't remember much Greek now except cheesy chat-up lines - although I suspect he knows more Greek than Spanish
> ...


Thats 2 new words today.


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

yassas hello ???


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

deks36 said:


> yassas hello ???


Yep thats how it is pronounced 
Thats todays word then


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Although Yiasas is used formally or for plural, Yiasou is informal singular


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Although Yiasas is used formally or for plural, Yiasou is informal singular


ah but i was saying hello to everyone hence the plural 
apologies for mis-spelling :sorry:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

deks36 said:


> ah but i was saying hello to everyone hence the plural
> apologies for mis-spelling :sorry:


The problem with Greek words is that with their alphabet so being different to ours it is really hard to know how to spell them because they are not always spelt the way they sound.
For example George in greek is spelt Georgios but pronounced Yioryios. (Although my Greek neighbour calls her husband who is called george, Gorgo)


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

Efharisto = thank you


----------



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

Guess where I've just been (in the UK actually!): to the phlebotomist

Phleps=vein
tomia=cutting, tomos= a cut (I got these from Wikipedia). I think it really refers to the practice of "bleeding" which was common in Ancient Greece 

From what I've read on the boards, I think the time in the hospital was a record by Cyprus standards, although we did have to take a number and wait; around 10 minutes. Of course, the GP had had to give me a chit before.

cheers

MrB


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MrB said:


> Guess where I've just been (in the UK actually!): to the phlebotomist
> 
> Phleps=vein
> tomia=cutting, tomos= a cut (I got these from Wikipedia). I think it really refers to the practice of "bleeding" which was common in Ancient Greece
> ...


Its amazing how many such words originate from the Greek language.


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

Po so ka nei ? = how much is it ?


----------



## RONGOTAI (Sep 12, 2010)

pou ine...? = where is...?
ne = yes
ohi = no
na'se kala = be well / thank you


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Καλά Χριστούγεννα (Kala Christouyenna) = Merry Christmas


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

You will probably hear Χρόνια Πολλά (Hronia Polla) more. It translates directly to "Many Years" i.e. wishing you many more years.


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Καλά Χριστούγεννα (Kala Christouyenna) = Merry Christmas


Merry Christmas Veronica (& Dennis).. I thought you were in the UK..lane:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

totorama said:


> Merry Christmas Veronica (& Dennis).. I thought you were in the UK..lane:


We fly on Tuesday Terry. Weather permitting


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> We fly on Tuesday Terry. Weather permitting


Have a great Christmas Veronica and Denis, will you be in Yorkshire? My son says still plenty of snow where he lives in York.

In fact, Happy Christmas to all the Cyprus Expat Forum:clap2:

Geraldine


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

Veronica said:


> We fly on Tuesday Terry. Weather permitting


Just for your info Veronica, we are all off to Disneyland over Christmas. It may be the last chance to spend Christmas with the Grand Kids in Sunny California. See you next year.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

totorama said:


> Just for your info Veronica, we are all off to Disneyland over Christmas. It may be the last chance to spend Christmas with the Grand Kids in Sunny California. See you next year.


Have a great time Terry. Love to Pam.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Veronica,
How did you cope with Greek when you moved there. As far as I know it isn't easy, especially the spelling. 
Can you cope with only English at the beginning (apart from the few word in Greek of course).

Happy Xmas!!


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

How do you say: Happy New Year in Greek?
Just like: Καλά Χριστούγεννα (Kala Christouyenna) = Merry Christmas


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

ymg said:


> How do you say: Happy New Year in Greek?
> Just like: Καλά Χριστούγεννα (Kala Christouyenna) = Merry Christmas


Καλή Χρονιά Kali Chronia Have a good year

or 

Ευτυχισμένος ο καινούργιος Χρόνος Eftihismenos o kenourgios xronos Happy New Year


----------



## xen (Oct 31, 2010)

*Your welcome*



deks36 said:


> Efharisto = thank you



parakalo = your welcome or Please


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Today is fota, which is the day christ was christened.

Fota means lights


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

There is a great way to learn basic Greek on the BBC website. Just Google BBC Languages

Elinika means Greek


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Today is Paraskevi = Friday This is also a girls name


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Leoforio = Bus


----------

